# gaba & inositol



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm interested in what Edmund Bourne says in his book "Natural relief for anxiety". Apparently GABA which has been talked about here can decrease anxiety when combined with some B vitamins such as inositol and so on. 
Inositol in a powdered form can be taken with meals - is water soluble and safe even at high doses.
I have not tried either but I might as I'm scared of prescription medication.


----------



## bobomilano (Mar 28, 2006)

Back in my evil youth we had another use for inositol. We used to cut blow with that ****e.


----------



## mgb_apparitions (Feb 26, 2005)

From my understanding, GABA does play an important role in regulating anxiety and this is the mechanism by which benzodiazapenes work. However, consuming GABA will not give you this affect because it does not cross the blood brain barrier. 

At least this is what I have read. Please let me know if you have different information.


----------



## tooker (May 1, 2006)

mgb_apparitions said:


> From my understanding, GABA does play an important role in regulating anxiety and this is the mechanism by which benzodiazapenes work. However, consuming GABA will not give you this affect because it does not cross the blood brain barrier.
> 
> At least this is what I have read. Please let me know if you have different information.


This is true, it does not cross the blood brain barrier. There is a byproduct of GABA called Phenibut, which is GABA with some extra molecules, that makes it pass through the blood brain barrier much easier. I have heard good results from Phenibut, but I do not think much clinical research has been done on it.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

mgb, only a small portion of the GABA gets into the brain.
Combining the GABA with some B-vitamins enhances its ability to bind to receptor sites.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

It is not clear to me that (a) GABA, combined with specific vitamins such as niacin or inositol, is necessarily more likely to cross the blood-brain barrier; (b) that anxiolytic effects from the combination isn't due to the B-vitamin itself; or (c) that higher amounts of GABA by itself, supposing this is the case, exert a therapeutic action. I don't know of any clinical studies showing that GABA supplements are anxiolytic in humans, but I may just be unaware.

I might recommend vitamin B6 as a cheap alternative. It is involved in converting endogenous glutamate to GABA.

Benzodiazepines work by binding to GABA-A receptors, which opens the chloride channel to GABA and potentiates its effects. They don't increase GABA levels.


----------



## sandman32 (Dec 1, 2004)

Inositol in high doses (5+ grams) can provide a nice calming sensation. Of course thats if your stomach can handle it. My stomach usually can and I sometimes mix 10 grams of the stuff in crystal light. It mellows me out really well when i've had a stressful day. I guess i am one of the lucky ones though, as most people get terrible diarhea from the stuff. I've read that its used to treat OCD, at 12 to 18 grams per day dosages.


----------

